# Location of microphone 325 convertible



## letnes (Jul 2, 2005)

I have looked behind the rear view mirror for my microphone wire, but I could not find it. I read a thread on another board saying that the microphone might be in the steering column. Has anyone found it there? If you have where exactly is it located?


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

letnes said:


> I have looked behind the rear view mirror for my microphone wire, but I could not find it. I read a thread on another board saying that the microphone might be in the steering column. Has anyone found it there? If you have where exactly is it located?


I'm a bit in the dark here, but if you have Assist, it's on the sterring column. Pre-assist cars it's in the console/light assembly in front of the mirror (that is, the car side, not the windshield side).


----------



## letnes (Jul 2, 2005)

I found the mic. It was on the left hand side under the drivers visor. I t was pretty far to the left and it took me awhile to fish it out. It had a lot of tape around it so I could not tell what it was until I unwrapped it.


----------

